# I sense a disturbance in the force!



## sachem allison (Jan 2, 2014)

I sense a disturbance, Some of you guys are up to some mischief. I feel it in my bones. I'm watching you. That is all.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 2, 2014)

Son....what kinda mushrooms are you cooking with these days? :wink:


----------



## Twistington (Jan 2, 2014)

A disturbance in the force you say? I guess that's you winning the lottery!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow you must really need to move. It's getting to you.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm disturbed!:tease:


----------



## Lefty (Jan 2, 2014)

Define mischief.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 2, 2014)

Son, sure sounds like you are disturbed to me!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 2, 2014)

Let the Knives be with you, Son!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 2, 2014)

It's that NY municipal water....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 2, 2014)

The disturbance is caused from everybody trying to figure out a way to vacation/move residence to Colorado or Washington State for a quick visit to the new Green stores they've recently opened.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't need to go to Colorado or Washington State for that, they just painted the store down the street green.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice, Everything in North Carolina is still Brown, but hope is in the air. Pun intended


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 2, 2014)

I think it is time to move back to Oregon.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 2, 2014)

Mark, Maybe the Meth Heads will switch to a more medicinal smoke now?


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2014)

New cat?


----------



## Keith Neal (Jan 2, 2014)

Son:

Fear not, my spirit keepers have absorbed the disturbance. Not to worry.

Keith


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 2, 2014)

Keith Neal said:


> Son:
> 
> Fear not, my spirit keepers have absorbed the disturbance. Not to worry.
> 
> Keith


lol. don't waste them on me.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 3, 2014)

Hidden shadows lurk,
good intentions understood
happiness granted.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 3, 2014)

Only our Chef Son
would grace us with a dandy
confusing haiku!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 3, 2014)

sexy little witch
stirring her evil little pot
oh watch your belly!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 3, 2014)

Need some longer arms.
Too much Christmas pie and beer!
Cannot reach my pot.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 3, 2014)

I just learned that dogs may poop so as to line up their **** along a north-south access to match the Earth's magnetism. And when the Earth's magnetism is disturbed dogs have trouble finding a spot to poop. 

Maybe this is the disturbance you are feeling 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way.../everyone-poops-but-dogs-do-it-with-magnetism

k.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 4, 2014)

Pull my finger


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 4, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> I just learned that dogs may poop so as to line up their **** along a north-south access to match the Earth's magnetism. And when the Earth's magnetism is disturbed dogs have trouble finding a spot to poop.
> 
> Maybe this is the disturbance you are feeling
> 
> ...



Now your just talking ****.:spankarse:


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 4, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The disturbance is caused from everybody trying to figure out a way to vacation/move residence to Colorado or Washington State for a quick visit to the new Green stores they've recently opened.



I am taking a Colorado vacation this month. I'm debating about bringing the skis.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 4, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> I am taking a Colorado vacation this month. I'm debating about bringing the skis.



Forget the skis, just bring your pipe!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 4, 2014)

If you hit up Durango, stop by Rocky Mountain High, talk to Brian...tell him I sent you.


----------



## jbl (Jan 4, 2014)

Expressing oneself 
Clearly in a haiku is
Extremely diffic


----------



## Lefty (Jan 4, 2014)

Nicey done.


----------



## jbl (Jan 4, 2014)

Why thank you!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 4, 2014)

I wrote Nicey...oops. Meh, either way. Haha


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tom tom tom tom tom clear your inbox please


----------

